# What happened to Liquid Swat?



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

It looks like she's not selling it any more. Has Chickenista changed the name, gone to another site...anyone know?

Mon


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Have you tried here?:

http://liquid-swat.com/

http://thehennerytraditionals.blogspot.ca/p/liquid-swat.html

[email protected]


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes, and it says:

*Attention!~
This shop is temporarily closed due to a move.
It will re-open as soon as we are settled.
We apologize for any inconvenience.*


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi all! 
I am here!
And the site is back and open.
It wasn't supposed to be, but due to unbelievably unforeseen (because..really? Who would have seen that coming, I ask you?) I am still around and back in business!


----------

